# Broken S-Works (Festina) Frame



## BroCycler (Feb 17, 2004)

Another Specialized frame has failed me. My '00 Festina S-Works frame cracked at the chainstay. This is my second cracked S-works frame, so I'm well aware of the frame problems Specialized had around '00. Are the more current Sp. road frames holding up better?

My old frame had a straight top tube, so I'm very curious to ride a sloping top tube bike. Can anyone give me some feedback on the difference in ride characteristics between straight and sloping top tubes?

With any luck I'll be back on a new S-works frame by the weekend. 

bro


----------

